# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Новости >  Участие преданных в книжной ярмарке

## Aniruddha das

Харе Кришна, дорогие вайшнавы!

Примите, пожалуйста, наши смиренные поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

С 16 по 21 марта 2011 года на ВВЦ пройдет 14-я Национальная выставка-ярмарка "Книги России". В этом году наше участие в книжной выставке пройдет под знаком круглой даты – 40-летия движения сознания Кришны в России!

Благодаря официальному участию в выставке мы можем представить людям уникальные книги Шрилы Прабхупады и сделать Шрилу Прабхупаду узнаваемой и уважаемой личностью. Мы хотим, чтобы Шрила Прабхупада стал известен всем в России как заслуженный ученый, философ, посвятивший свою жизнь распространению ведического знания за пределами Индии.

Недавний положительный опыт участия уже в двух подобных в книжных выставках вдохновляет нас на развитие этого успешного проекта. Тем более, что в этом году время проведения выставки совпадает с праздником Гаура-Пурнимы!

Присоединяйтесь к трансцендентной миссии санкиртаны! Нам требуется ваша поддержка, чтобы провести это мероприятие на достойном уровне. Мы будем очень благодарны вам за ваше участие и пожертвования.

Бюджет выставки составляет свыше 65 тыс. рублей. Сюда входят: аренда стенда, печать рекламных материалов, оплата прасада для преданных и раздачи гостям, проведение презентаций и другие расходы. Приглашаем к сотрудничеству интернет-магазины, распространяющие книги Шрилы Прабхупады! Мы можем указать ваш адрес на листовке, рекламирующей мероприятие.

Пожалуйста, сдавайте ваши пожертвования Радха Дамодаре прабху, Ядунандане прабху (Отдел по связям с общественностью) либо в Отдел приема пожертвований храма "на Динамо" с пометкой "на участие в книжной выставке". Также у вас будет возможность сделать целевое пожертвование во время воскресной программы за специально организованным столиком.

Если Вы хотите помочь проекту выставки личным служением, то нужна помощь по таким направлениям:
- транспорт для доставки и вывоза книг с выставки
- транспорт для проповедников из ашрама Юрлово
- распространители листовок
- доставка обедов для участников выставки.

- По вопросам участия в организации и проведения выставки обращайтесь, пожалуйста, к Олесе Подцероб по телефону 8-903-235-90-66 olessiap@rambler.ru или к Марине Никулиной по телефону 8917-557-63-38 marina.nikulina@mail.ru

С уважением,
Оргкомитет выставочного проекта

----------

